# 2018 Winnebago Minnie 2106 FBS For Sale



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

Just listed my 2018 Winnebago for a good price.

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/20...NIE+2106FBS-122887589/?zmc=paa-active-listing


----------

